# "Gift" Challenge Winners



## Gumby (Dec 29, 2014)

We have a three way tie this month! 

WF's new member, *John Oberon*, with his first ever foray into the WF Poetry Challenge, a poem entitled *Playing Catch*, along with two 'old timers', *Chester's Daughter* with her entry,*The One That Will Always Top Them All* and* Gumby* with her entry,* Resurrecting The Bone*

They will all receive the Laureate award and it has been decided that John Oberon will get to choose the topic for the next challenge and he will receive a one month subscription to FoWF.

 John, we look forward to hearing what you choose!

Congratulations all!


----------



## TKent (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats everyone! There were some fantastic poems and in fact, when I voted for three, I felt they were all equally wonderful so this doesn't suprise me!


----------



## aj47 (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow, how cool is this?!?  Congratulations all around!


----------



## Nellie (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow, A three-way tie this time! Congratulations to John, your poem was my # 1 this time.  Great job!


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 29, 2014)

Well done you three, great poems all. Congratulations!


----------



## John Oberon (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you. You all are so...nice. I need to let you all drizzle on my soul and melt my rough edges.


----------



## rcallaci (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats- three deserving poets- outstanding poems each....


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations to 3 of WF"s finest. This was bound to happen--this 3winner situation--No way just one poem was going to take the prize this time!

Gumby--Your poetry is skilled and piercing, desperate hope--life hanging in the balance. Life so precious and fragile...
Chester's Daughter--Such tender love expressed as only you can. Poignant and so honest, heart warming and a pleasure to read.

John Oberon--When I read your poem--I knew in my poetic heart I was reading a winning poem... {I will never admit it , but I may have cried]  There is no way that anyone reading this could be untouched by the grace of your words, as you expressed the love  and pride you felt for your Son. Once a child, now a man, and how in that moment in time--you saw both... This poem is unforgettable.

This time around the poets at WF held nothing back. Each poem showcased their unique style and awesome talent. Each one was truly a gift and a pleasure to read. Thank you all for sharing your beautiful poems.   Peace always...Julia


----------



## Gumby (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks guys.  

I have to say that these Challenges just keep producing so many good poems! It's getting harder each time to narrow it down to three votes.


----------



## escorial (Dec 30, 2014)

well done


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 30, 2014)

Heartfelt congrats to Cin and John for their excellent efforts.

Many thanks to all for their kind words, and an extra helping to my dear friends, Apple, for her moving comment in the voting thread, and Jul for her lovely words in this thread. Hugs for my ladies both.

Cin is quite correct that the monthly turnout has gotten so awesome in quality, it's becoming more and more difficult to choose. Kudos and deep appreciation to all of our illustrious poets for making this year's challenges our most successful yet. May the current trend continue throughout the coming year and may all of  our pens be blessed with abundance.


----------

